# aquatic plant stores in los angeles area?



## dustfurn (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm looking to set up a low-tech planted tank and have my substrate almost ready to go...now I just need some recommendations on a reliable place to buy plants.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------

